

Maryland Police Will Live-Tweet As They Arrest Prostitutes - AdmiralAsshat
http://www.cnet.com/news/police-to-live-tweet-prostitution-sting/
&quot;We won&#x27;t tell you when or where, other than it&#x27;s somewhere in the county sometime next week. The PGPD&#x27;s Vice Unit will conduct a prostitution sting that targets those soliciting prostitutes and we&#x27;ll tweet it out as it happens.&quot;<p>[T]he police blog goes on: &quot;From the ads to the arrests, we&#x27;ll show you how the PGPD is battling the oldest profession. Suspect photos and information will be tweeted.&quot;
======
smallerize
Did you read the article before you mangled the headline? They're arresting
people _soliciting_ prostitutes, not prostitues.

